# Beautiful old historical Brunel university site at Runnymede - pic heavy



## J_a_t_33 (Oct 19, 2015)

Hey guys, haven't been posting much these days but the bug has been biting me again so thought I'd get editing and posting today.

These pictures are from 2 visits not so far apart in time, hence the weather difference. These were from last year when they began developing the site and I haven't been back since so I have no idea how it is looking now.

What a magical place. I am surprised to see this place not posted much on here by anyone else.

Some history:

The first records of the site appear in religious texts in 1160 

During the dissolution, Henry VIII granted the site to Andrew, Lord Windsor in 1539. 

Later records show it to be owned by John Lee in 1652, before it passed by marriage to Simon Harcourt in the 18th Century. 

It was during this period that the last fatal duel in England took place in 1852 between two French refugees on land adjoining the campus on Priest Hill. Still today, it is referred to as the Duelling Field and the unfortunate loser is buried in Egham churchyard. 

1870 - 1906 : Royal Indian Engineering College

The estate was bought in 1870 for use as the Royal Indian Engineering College. The President of the College, Sir George Chesney, had seen the empty building while boating on the Thames. The property was converted under the direction of Sir Matthew Digby Wyatt who had worked with Sir Gilbert Scott on the India Office, Whitehall.





The formal opening in 1964:




1980 it merged Brunel university until rising maintenance costs forced Brunel to run the site down post 2000, transferring courses and students the main Uxbridge site from 2004, before finally abandoning the campus altogether in 2007.

More info and old black and white imagery: The Runnymede Campus Archive » History 


My pics:




These aren't working but security is lurking













Looking from above
















The classrooms 
















Artwork in the wall




behind the pillars




1914


































Above the door



















The grounds are stunning




The not so pretty dorms...




Inside the dorms




Boy it's damp in here!










What this block looked like on the second visit:







Another dorm block, there are many!




peeping in




An on-site Police station by the dorms - Wish I had managed to get in here!







What's left of the POLICE sign




The beginning of demolition of this other block




I love being able to see the side of where was the stairs in this one




The canteen:




It has become a canvas for artwork







In the kitchen







Brutally murdered manikin







The eating hall







Inside some smaller blocks:







Anyone else love seeing mirrors in tact??







Nature creeping in




Some old letters




1999-2000 prospectus




Cute little pink retro heater




Paper birds in the window




I love this shot so much:




Moss on the floor



This made me chuckle... What was Jane was referring to I wonder? 

"Dear Students, somebody using these toilets has got some disgusting habits. Please make sure your waste has been disposed of before leaving the cubicle. Thank you, Jane"




This was like a scene out of Arachnophobia! The whole room was just cobweb. The image doesn't show how bad it was at all




Some pics of the work




Hmmm someone left the hose running!







Inside what appears to be another little canteen, or chill area:




Fungus in the door










More door fungus




And finally, the little church










One last look back at the main building in all its brilliance:




We're out





Thanks for viewing my long ass report


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 19, 2015)

An ice to see you posting again.you got some lovely shots there


----------



## HughieD (Oct 19, 2015)

Ha ha...I think that's what you call a 'comprehensive report'. Some great pictures there but sometimes less can be more!


----------



## krela (Oct 19, 2015)

Really nicely done J, thanks for posting, good to hear from you again.


----------



## rockfordstone (Oct 19, 2015)

a great set. lets hope some of the older buildings survive the demolition and are given a new life as something else.


----------



## smiler (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm delighted you posted a load of pics, there seems to be a hell of a lot too nose around and it would be a shame to miss any, I enjoyed looking, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (Oct 19, 2015)

smiler said:


> I'm delighted you posted a load of pics, there seems to be a hell of a lot too nose around and it would be a shame to miss any, I enjoyed looking, Thanks



Yeah - actually with hindsight, Smilers right!


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 19, 2015)

Wow, what a place, the gift that keeps on giving! 
Fantastic comprehensive report, thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 19, 2015)

What an awesome building with some beautiful stonework,great collection of shots.


----------



## clinka (Oct 19, 2015)

The brutally murdered mannequin made me laugh. It looks like a Rescuss (no idea how it spelt) Annie doll that is used for practicing resuscitation techniques. I've blown a few of these up in my past! 

Great pictures, you have captured the whole site really well. Well done and thankyou.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 20, 2015)

Very good report and well narrated. Sometimes too many pictures can be too much but as long as they form a story and that is what you've done here. The 1964 opening picture shows some lovely cars such as: two rolls royces, one ford zephyr and the other one looks like a bentley.


----------



## The Wombat (Oct 20, 2015)

That is a very comprehensive report. 
Interesting place, not seen this before
good work


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Oct 20, 2015)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> The 1964 opening picture shows some lovely cars such as: two rolls royces, one ford zephyr and the other one looks like a bentley.



If you mean the car on the right of frame - the car is a Wolseley 6/99 or 6/110. Illuminated radiator badge, the position of the spot and fog lamps and the chrome screen surround are the give aways.

Jat_33 - stunning images here, wish you could have done more of the old building exteriors. Knew this place well, before Brunel ruined the surroundings with the modern crap. The quality of the old build was outstanding. One cannot have enough of quality images like these, a worthy record of this place - thanks for your effort.


----------



## TheNarrator (Oct 20, 2015)

Stunning place! Looks like they had a kerning issue with their year plaque


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Oct 20, 2015)

Dirus, loving your car geekiness, that would usually be me but these ones are just a little before my time 
Amazing that you know the buildings, they are truly stunning and sad to see them rotting like this.



TheNarrator said:


> Stunning place! Looks like they had a kerning issue with their year plaque



Lol Narrator that made me chuckle!


You guys are all rockstars, Thanks for the nice comments guys


----------

